# Nintendo Wii U



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

*Notable Exclusives:*





Devil's Third
Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water




New Super Luigi U
New Super Mario Bros. U








The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2016)

what is wrong with you people

why are we talking about games released just this year again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2016)

really? that's the post that ends/starts the thread?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2016)

welp back to undertale hell it is

wonder if it'll get ported


----------



## Monna (Feb 16, 2016)

Hopefully not. Undertale sucks ass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 16, 2016)

sans is ness confurmed

doot doot


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> welp back to undertale hell it is
> 
> wonder if it'll get ported



Most likely not. There's a couple things about it I imagine wouldn't work in a console setting. Plus, the game's comes off to me as one that's held together with chewing gum. I'm not sure how easy porting it would be.



Jane said:


> Hopefully not. Undertale sucks ass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 16, 2016)

That's pretty obvi since Toby doesnt know shit about coding.

It'll happen if he get someone to recode it


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

Where's the direct hype?


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 3, 2016)

KEYS! WE FINALLY GOT KEYS!


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 3, 2016)

SMT x FE June 24 WOOT


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2016)

Persona Emblem localized.

I stand corrected


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

Persona Emblem, Persona, and New Pokemon


This year doe


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 3, 2016)

Direct already on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

Gimmick Mario lives


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2016)

Paper Mario? Some people will be happy with this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Paper Mario? Some people will be happy with this one.



Really? Thought peeps wanted something closer to the original PM. This one though; looks like they're trying something new. Which has become a trend when it comes to PM.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 3, 2016)

Paper Mario Splatoon.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 3, 2016)

Whoa, Gunvolt looks fun. Never heard of it


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 3, 2016)

Catmancer. Of course!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

>Dragon Quest

GG HxH fans


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 3, 2016)

Metroid Fans right now...

[youtube]nF_Ca45JRFs[/youtube]


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 3, 2016)

Only stupid Metroid Fans.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2016)

If I don't see Zelda U footage I'm going to fucking murder somebody.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

This Kirby doe


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 3, 2016)

WADDLE DEE!!!


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2016)

Raidoton said:


> Only stupid Metroid Fans.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 3, 2016)

Pretty good Direct.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

Raidoton said:


> Pretty good Direct.



At the risk of getting banned, I'd say it was average to okay-ish.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2016)

No Zelda U footage whatsoever.

I fully expect the game to get delayed yet another year. What a fucking joke.

Oh well.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 3, 2016)

So how about that Zelda Wii U game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

I didn't really expect them to show Zelda WiiU. That has E3 written all over it.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> At the risk of getting banned, I'd say it was average to okay-ish.


And what would it be if they showed Pokemon Moon and Sun in this Direct?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> At the risk of getting banned





What the fuck, khris? I'm wounded


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2016)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck, khris? I'm wounded



I kind mang. I kid.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, time to save for a New 3DS.


----------



## Monna (Mar 3, 2016)

Best direct ever. 

New Kirby, finally a reason to play 3ds again


----------



## Frieza (Mar 3, 2016)

I was getting LoZ TP HD, Pokken Tournament and Hyrule Warriors Legends anyways. 

Koei Techmo is fucking killing me with all this DLC.

Glad Super Mario Maker, and Splatoon are still getting updated.

I am sold on Tokyo Mirage FE and Starfox. I will purchase them both.

Paper Mario TTYD was one of my fav GC games. I just wanted another game like it. Seems I wont be, but I will give this cash grab a shot.

Loving all the 3ds love. My collection will just keep growing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm just glad they're keeping the original VA track for Genei Ibunroku ♯FE.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 3, 2016)

Raidoton said:


> Only stupid Metroid Fans.



...

I'll watch the direct a bit later.


----------



## Monna (Mar 3, 2016)

You thirsty Metroid fans should play some Super Metroid hacks if you haven't:



Project Base is fantastic. It's pretty much like a Super Metroid remix.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2016)

Naruto said:


> No Zelda U footage whatsoever.
> 
> I fully expect the game to get delayed yet another year. What a fucking joke.
> 
> Oh well.


What part of "spring and summer games only" do you not understand lol.


----------



## Frieza (Mar 4, 2016)

Greninja better be revealed at E3 with his Ash Greninja as his special in Pokken. Just preordered it, while I picked up Twilight Princess.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 6, 2016)

hi guise it's me kensuke tanabe

you might be under the impression my game is unbelievably shite but actually ur wrong!!! well that's about it please buy it bye


----------



## delasst (Mar 12, 2016)

This is a very beautiful thing


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 17, 2016)

So who here took advantage of the Nintendo Selects? Got Super Mario 3D World and Pikimin 3, since the former was severely discounted and the latter was out of print. I already have Tropical Freeze digitally as Club Nintendo gift and I really wasn't interested in  SNES Remix or any of the Wii games, tbh. 

Good thing that this also reflected their Digital prices, also.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2016)

Bitching finds kaitou


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2016)

Razr finds Razr.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2016)

kurisu finds happiness.


----------



## Monna (Mar 30, 2016)

I just bought Shantae: Risky's Revenge from the eshop. I've been eagerly awaiting new Shantae action since Pirates Curse, so I'm super hyped to finally play this title


----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2016)

But whyyyyyyy doesn't Risky's Revenge have classic controller support? Pirate's Curse did 

Oh well I guess I'm playing it with the gamepad


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2016)

Not owning a Pro Controller....


----------



## Enclave (Mar 31, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Not owning a Pro Controller....



To be fair the pro controllers analogue placement makes it the most shit 1st party controller ever made (of the non-motion controller variety of course).


----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2016)

Enclave said:


> To be fair the pro controllers analogue placement makes it the most shit 1st party controller ever made (of the non-motion controller variety of course).


I agree. The design/layout of the pro controller sucks and it's not worth the price.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2016)

Enclave said:


> To be fair the pro controllers analogue placement makes it the most shit 1st party controller ever made




That's a pretty huge title to don upon it given the N64 and Dreamcast controllers are still shown to have existed in this timeline.


----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2016)

Both n64 and dreamcast controllers were legit tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2016)

I like the pro controller. Even the analog placement is quite comfortable for me. But I have small hands and a bad wrist so I dunno, probably just me then.


----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2016)

you have kirby hands, kurisu


----------



## Enclave (Mar 31, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That's a pretty huge title to don upon it given the N64 and Dreamcast controllers are still shown to have existed in this timeline.



Speaking as somebody who's first 1st party controller was the Atari 2600 controller?  I stand by what I said.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2016)

Jane said:


> Both n64 and dreamcast controllers were legit tho



DC controller was forgivable despite being unwealdy since it had the whole VMU thing going for it, which was a neat gimmick.

N64 controller was, is and forever will be a mess born solely because Ninty didn't wanna stick its dick all the way into joysticks for fear of commitement. 



Enclave said:


> Speaking as somebody who's first 1st party controller was the Atari 2600 controller?  I stand by what I said.



... okay, I'm conceding on this one, that's pretty hardcore.

*dryheaves*


----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2016)

imo the only thing shitty about the n64 controller was that it had a weak joystick which was destroyed by games like mario party


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2016)

The memories of the red, blistered skin peeling off of my palms.
The knowledge that I'm going to keep playing the damn things anyway.
The silent tears of joy when I realized that Mario Party 2 would focus more on A/B button presses.

Fucking controller....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2016)

I remember getting blisters on my thumb from playing fighters on the Dreamcast controller. That shit was not designed for that. I never knew about the DC fightpad until later when it was too late and my DC's motherboard was already fried.



Shirker said:


> The memories of the red, blistered skin peeling off of my palms.
> The knowledge that I'm going to keep playing the damn things anyway.
> The silent tears of joy when I realized that Mario Party 2 would focus more on A/B button presses.
> 
> Fucking controller....



Pokemon Stadium mini-games too, don't forget those.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2016)

Jane said:


> I just bought Shantae: Risky's Revenge from the eshop. I've been eagerly awaiting new Shantae action since Pirates Curse, so I'm super hyped to finally play this title



It's largely unimportant but I enjoyed playing Pirate's Curse on 3DS more since the pixel ratio was 1:1, and the visuals are actually really awesome when that's the case. The colors are more vibrant and everything looks sharper.

I also played Pirate's Curse before Risky's Revenge and while they're both great, I like the former better than the latter.

In unrelated news, My Nintendo has just been released


----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2016)

Naruto said:


> It's largely unimportant but I enjoyed playing Pirate's Curse on 3DS more since the pixel ratio was 1:1, and the visuals are actually really awesome when that's the case. The colors are more vibrant and everything looks sharper.
> 
> I also played Pirate's Curse before Risky's Revenge and while they're both great, I like the former better than the latter.


I got into Shantae with Pirate's Curse and it's an absolutely fantastic game. Also since I play a lot of old games I really don't mind looking at pixels on my tv. Actually, I would say that I enjoy it.

I'm sad that Half Genie Hero wont use pixel sprite work. One of my favorite things about the Shantae series is the pixel art.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Pokemon Stadium mini-games too, don't forget those.



"I want very badly to die... but Smash Bros *is* this shit" -child Shirker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2016)

Want that 15% off Yoshi 

mfw I just bought Fusion, and it's just 60 fucking gold coins


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Want that 15% off Yoshi
> 
> mfw I just bought Fusion, and it's just 60 fucking gold coins





Fusion is worth the money, fam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2016)

Hopefully gold coins aren't exclusive to buying digital software. Like, hopefully they add gold coin codes in the retail games too.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Hopefully gold coins aren't exclusive to buying digital software. Like, hopefully they add gold coin codes in the retail games too.



I'm guessing we're gonna get codes for gold coins in games.

Would be nice if they found a way to retroactively register our physical copies but I would be veeeery surprised if they bothered.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 31, 2016)

This Miitomo isn't that bad, so far.


----------



## Monna (Mar 31, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> This Miitomo isn't that bad, so far.


I will never play mobile or iOS games.


----------



## CC Ravis (Apr 1, 2016)

Dear NF,

I popped in MH3U for the first time in years and noticed my saved file was somehow deleted. 1000 hours down the drain. On freaking April Fools. If you never see me again you know why.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> This Miitomo isn't that bad, so far.



What exactly is Miitomo about? I am getting some kind of new collectible on Twilight Princess HD that can be used in that, I think


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2016)

Miitomo is just for Platinum coin awards. Themes, some discounts, and tickets to play the mobile games. Not interested in that. The gold coin awards are pretty dope tho. DLCs, free games, and also discounts(separate from the platinum coin discounts). Problem with Platinum coins is that you'll need to use the Miitomo consistently while you'll get gold coins just for buying apps from the eshop. 

Basically platinum coins are mobile-related hell, while gold coins are a reworked Club Nintendo rewards program.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 27, 2016)

So, Zelda to be the only playable Nintendo game @ E3 ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2016)

W-wot?


----------



## Monna (Apr 27, 2016)

e3 is a joke and nintendo has their own way of doing things.


----------



## Monna (May 24, 2016)

I bought Freedom Planet.

This is the best Sonic game in over a decade


----------



## Frieza (Jun 4, 2016)

Nintendo better surprise us after leaving us dry on the wiiu. I hope at e3 they surprise announce free dlc for mk8, hyrule warriors, smash, splatoon, super mario maker and pokken tournament.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2016)

So the only worthwhile titles for the Wii U that I am missing is Star Fox Zero and Windwaker HD. Thinking of lowkey hacking my Wii U but eh...I already got most games that I want and not bothering with VC since I got a PC.

Not interested in Tokyo Mirage much...maybe a bit and Color Spash looks like a disappointment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2016)

Just got my copy of Tokyo Mirage Sessions. I'll probably hold off from playing it until next weekend since it's a holiday weekend thus giving me more time. It's shame that this will be the last WiiU game I'll ever buy given the console pretty much doesn't have any more games of note coming out for it. 

I have at least 3 PS4 games pre-ordered for this year and one next year (P5). With that count, I'll finally have more PS4 games than WiiU games.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2016)

Can't blame them, WiiU naming and hugeASSpad concept was ignorant to begin with. Can't expect them to be logical with targets all of a sudden.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2016)

They probably would've if they'd told people it existed and what it was.
Alas, 'twas not to be. They just sorta hoped their name being attatched to it and sharing most of its title with the Wii would be enough. It'll forever baffle me why they thought that title was a good idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2016)

Shirker said:


> They probably would've if they'd told people it existed and what it was.
> Alas, 'twas not to be. They just sorta hoped their name being attatched to it and sharing most of its title with the Wii would be enough. It'll forever baffle me why they thought that title was a good idea.



Shoulda named it Wii2. You gotta understand your market. Now they should name the NX, NXGO with the PokemonGO app already installed in the system.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2016)

Wii U was the worse name possible....Wii 2 sounds ass too but marketing wise it would have better since it lets the people know it's a new system and not a peripheral like people thought.


----------



## Monna (Jul 31, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Wii U was the worse name possible....Wii 2 sounds ass too but marketing wise it would have better since it lets the people know it's a new system and not a peripheral like people thought.


Only a fucking retard would confuse a console with a peripheral. smh


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2016)

Jane said:


> Only a fucking retard would confuse a console with a peripheral. smh



Eh, you'd be surprised how uninformed consumers still are about video games despite its rise in popularity and social acceptance. That paired with the conditioning of sequals or new versions of stuff being marked with a "2" or a completely different name makes it so anything that breaks that convention can cause a person to double-take.

I know shit all about Monster Hunter, so I don't really know if this new thing that apparently just came out is a new iteration or an expansion of some kind, for example.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 7, 2016)

Jane said:


> Only a fucking retard would confuse a console with a peripheral. smh


Can you blame people?

The only thing iwata was showing was the useless controller.

People know *now* but just don't care, it's a failure of a console.


----------



## Monna (Aug 8, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> it's a failure of a console.


And despite being labeled a failure Wii U is still the only console of this current gen worth owning.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 8, 2016)

Jane said:


> And despite being labeled a failure Wii U is still the only console of this current gen worth owning.



 **

I used to think that way.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 9, 2016)

Super Wii


----------



## Monna (Aug 9, 2016)

This is my Wii U game collection:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Super Wii



You kid but "SWii" is freakin cool-sounding.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Great game. Great soundtrack too.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2016)

I would buy Axiom Verge again on the 3DS for the portability, but the Wii U copy would add nothing for me I haven't already seen


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2016)

PS4>WiiU.

I might buy a Wii U as I didn't get around to buying a Wii. It depends on how far back the NX goes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gunners said:


> PS4>WiiU.
> 
> I might buy a Wii U as I didn't get around to buying a Wii. It depends on how far back the NX goes.



NX re-leases their only ten good games and you should be fine.

Even better a triology version to some if their's ever a chance, yes i'm talking about bayonetta.

A powerful PC can run a wii emulator.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2016)

Seeing Bayonetta 2 on sale for $15 almost made me go out of my way to buy a Wii U. Almost.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2016)

What are you most anticipated exclusives ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2016)

Doing this.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2016)

I "hacked" my Wii U (prepped the SD card for loadiine) back when it first became possible to do so, and literally never did anything with it.

That's the state the Wii U is in. I can't even be bothered to pirate games on it. The half a dozen or so I own is all I've ever been remotely interested in.

If they ever manage to properly hack it, the only item on my wishlist is the ability to use the gamepad as a classic/pro controller in vWii mode. That would be awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 28, 2016)

Wii U NNID is Shion_Sensei fyi if any of you young thundercats wants a match in SSB4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome back @"Shion"  
I don't know if you remember me, but I do.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh shit, now there's a name I haven't see in a while.

Wish I could play, but I gotta leave the house in about a half hour, unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Welcome back @"Shion"
> I don't know if you remember me, but I do.



It's been a while, huh? Thanks!



Shirker said:


> Oh shit, now there's a name I haven't see in a while.
> 
> Wish I could play, but I gotta leave the house in about a half hour, unfortunately.



Whenever you have a moment! I'd love to see what level you guys are at.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2016)

Welcome back


----------



## Monna (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd play Smash but I'm terrible at it and I haven't played in nearly half a year so


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2016)

Tried playing Xenoblade Chronicles just to give my console a fighting chance and I ended up returning the game the same day. 

Good lord I've never been so disappointed in such a cool looking game. Smh


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2016)

You didn't like XCX?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You didn't like XCX?



I swear to Jehova that I tried. I tried so hard so like it but aww man was the fighting system so... *slow*.

I'm very much used to quicker games or real time battle, so XCX's fused two styles together that IMO shouldn't mix. Killed my hard-on.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> I swear to Jehova that I tried. I tried so hard so like it but aww man was the fighting system so... *slow*.
> 
> I'm very much used to quicker games or real time battle, so XCX's fused two styles together that IMO shouldn't mix. Killed my hard-on.



Oh yeah it's a pseudo turn-based rpg bro, sorry you weren't in on that before you got it


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Oh yeah it's a pseudo turn-based rpg bro, sorry you weren't in on that before you got it



No, I understood the style, I just wasn't feeling it at all. :/

Been killin' FF-X for the first time though, so it's been bananas.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 3, 2016)

Jane said:


> I'd play Smash but I'm terrible at it and I haven't played in nearly half a year so



What did you dislike about my post?


----------



## Monna (Oct 22, 2016)

I can't remember. Probably because the NX/Switch will be garbage so there will be no reason to buy one over a Wii U, or something like that. Sorry for the shit reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2016)

Why will the NX be garbage?


----------



## Monna (Oct 23, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> Why will the NX be garbage?


I could write an autistic essay about this but I really don't care that much to take the time to do so. Sorry.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2016)

Jane said:


> I could write an autistic essay about this but I really don't care that much to take the time to do so. Sorry.



Essay's are just remarkably long winded points.

You would easily give three core reasons you believe it will be garbage.

Of course I wouldn't believe it to be valid seeing that they haven't exactly outlined their business model and the console's full capabilities.

Of course If nintendo continues with their same strategies and philosophies then yes it will be garbage, but that remains to be seen.

A console can't sell itself, it never could.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 24, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> I swear to Jehova that I tried. I tried so hard so like it but aww man was the fighting system so... *slow*.
> 
> I'm very much used to quicker games or real time battle, so XCX's fused two styles together that IMO shouldn't mix. Killed my hard-on.



Same combat as the 3DS Xenoblade? I bought the 3DS one and I'm sorry there's fucking nothing that I hate more in this world than classic MMORPG style combat. 

It doesn't click with me, I don't click with anything where I have to take hits to give hits.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Same combat as the 3DS Xenoblade? I bought the 3DS one and I'm sorry there's fucking nothing that I hate more in this world than classic MMORPG style combat.
> 
> It doesn't click with me, I don't click with anything where I have to take hits to give hits.



Same.

*highfive* 

Real time ass-whoopin for me.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 27, 2016)

Full blown piracy is exploding on this console right now, and no one cares because there's only a handful of games on it 

Loadiine has existed for a while, but now you can literally install games onto the system so they can run without any exploit forever.

I'm dumping my physical games into an external HDD right now, for the convenience of having everything installed and foregoing the whirring of the drive whilst also owning a copy for the sake of collectibles. I don't think I could even sell my games if I wanted to seeing as people who own a Wii U - especially in my country - are extremely rare.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2016)

So Nintendo decided to end Wii U Production right after announcing the Switch ?. After they said the Switch wouldn't be replacement to it.
Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2016)

They said that it wasn't a replacement for the 3DS, not the Pee U.

A fucking paperweight could be the replacement for my WiiU.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2016)

Am worried about my WiiU. Gamepad is fucking up. I don't want to buy another one for Bayonetta/Smash4 if they're going to port them over to the Switch.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Am worried about my WiiU. Gamepad is fucking up. I don't want to buy another one for Bayonetta/Smash4 if they're going to port them over to the Switch.



Oh my god, that is my greatest fear 

That gamepad is expensive AF. Whatever it is you might wanna consider a third party refurbisher.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 2, 2016)

Piracy on the Wii U? Expand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Oh my god, that is my greatest fear
> 
> That gamepad is expensive AF. Whatever it is you might wanna consider a third party refurbisher.



Sometimes the screen on the gamepad just flickers when out of battery. I don't care about the gamepad as long as I can normally play shit on my controllers. The flickering is just annoying. But I'm scared it'll get worse.


----------

